# Murray no start, no click, no nothing



## Sue B (Jun 28, 2020)

I have a Murray 40504x92A that ran once this year and the next week I got nothing. I have charged the battery, replaced spark plug, checked the ground wire, replaced seat switch, solenoid, ignition switch, PTO switch, clutch/brake switch, fuse checks out as does spark plug boot and wire,air filter good. The starter spins when I jump the solenoid. I don't know what else to do. I got nothing when I turn the key. Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

Key switch?


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

What engine? 
3-post, or 4-post, remote starter relay?


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

The orange wire running from the # 5 key switch terminal is the start signal. It should have 12VDC when the key is moved to the spring-loaded start position. Then ORANGE wire then runs through the brake switch (plunger on the switch has to be pushed in). The ORANGE wire then runs through PTO Switch (plunger on the switch also has to be pushed in) and them on to the small post on the remote starter relay.

Diagram shows a 3-post starter relay. 3-post relays ground through the mounting legs. Jumper wires across the orange wires at either switch by-passes that safety switch. Jumper both switches and it should crank. Work back through each switch until you find the problem, either with the switch plunger not closing, the orange wiring is broken, or the switch connector contacts are corroded. Those stupid "snap-in" clips Murray uses on both the brake switch and PTO switch are a joke.... They easily loosen up and the plunger doesn't get enough travel to fully close the switch and make internal contact. Lots of people just tie-wrap the plungers closed, but that bypasses the seat safety switch. To me, of all the safety switches, the seat switch is the most important. It's like a customer once told me.... "Beer and low hanging limbs can be a problem"

The seat switch is NOT tied into the Start circuit.

https://www.jackssmallengines.com/j...40504x92a-lawn-tractor-1999/electrical-system


----------



## Sue B (Jun 28, 2020)

Bob,
Thank you so much! You were right. The orange wire was the culprit. After messing around with it for almost a month it is finally running. Yay, I get to go cut my grass sitting down. Using an push mower on almost an acre is no fun. Thanks again.
Sue


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Sue B said:


> Bob,
> Thank you so much! You were right. The orange wire was the culprit. After messing around with it for almost a month it is finally running. Yay, I get to go cut my grass sitting down. Using an push mower on almost an acre is no fun. Thanks again.
> Sue


I have that wiring circuit burned into my memory. It's the basic start circuit wiring for almost all riding mowers with a 3-post relay. With Z-turns, they just add switches at the control arms. 

Glad it worked out for you.....


----------

